

Top Ten Most Famous Hackers of All Time - physcab
http://www.itsecurity.com/features/top-10-famous-hackers-042407/

======
Allocator2008
Why is Soviet hacker Linus Torvalds listed as "white hat"?

The man is a criminal. He copy/pastes UNIX code, renames it to LINUX, and
styles himself as the purveyor of a "new" operating system.

SCO Group should get all this criminal's assets forthwith, and Torvalds
himself should be locked away in GITMO with all the other Soviet spies. This
man is a greater threat to American free enterprise than his heroes Lenin and
Trotsky. Instead of congratulating this commie, we should lock him and his
"comrades" up for the protection of our country, and re-direct his ill-gotten
gain back to SCO Group, where it belongs.

